
Ask HN: How high or low are my chances at getting a remote job after a bootcamp? - Lesabotsy
Right now I&#x27;m in the EU, but eventually around January I will have to go back to my home third world country. Took this as an opportunity to switch career. With all this covid19 stuff, remote work is going strong, so I joined a programming Bootcamp (CS basics and back-end web specialization with Node.js&#x2F;PHP or Java) to prepare myself better for a programming job. I have always &quot;programmed&quot; (crappy code) but never professionally, just for fun and game hacks to pay for college. What I&#x27;m looking for now is a remote job that pays around 800 euros (950 dollars). Having in mind that I speak and write English, plus in my home country I will have fiber internet so connection issues won&#x27;t be a problem. If you guys have experiences or any tips about this kind of thing please share. 
So how high (or low) are my chances? How can I maximize it?
======
ecrofom
It really depends on your skills. Do you have code examples? What are some
things you have programmed? Do you have a portfolio.

~~~
brudgers
More it depends on who the person knows. What makes a portfolio valuable is
getting it in front of someone inclined to look at it. Strangers are less
likely. Those in a person's network are more likely.

Particularly when starting out and even more so for remote work because there
are many many applicants for any job.

